# علماء إناث ..



## zama (12 ديسمبر 2015)

بسم الثالوث القدوس ، الإله الواحد آمين ..

مَنْ يتوهم أن النساء ذو شأن أقل من الذكور ، فهو خاطئ بالفعل ..

تذكروا السيدة كاملة الطُهر / العذراء مريم ..

المرأة ذكية لأنها تكتنف الرجل بصولجانه ..

لا اٌكثر الأسترسال بل أعرض دور نساء شاركوا في البشرية ..

==






عالمة رياضيـات بريطانية , مواليد 1815 .. ساهمت في كتابة برنامج لآلة تشارلز باباج التحليلية وهو من أوائل الكمبيوترات الميكانيكية , والذي يسمى بالمحرك التحليلي   – موجود حالياً بمتحف العلوم  في لندن – .

كرمت بأطلاق اسمها على لغة برمجة تدعى (Ada) حيث تعتبر انها أول مبرمجة في التاريخ من خلال ترجمة واضافة ملاحظات على مقال لعالم رياضيات ايطالي يدعى لويجي مينابريز ,حيث ان هذه الملاحظات اعتمدت على انها اول برنامج .


----------

